# SOS!! SOS!!! SOS!!!

## ra3wme

144   :
 2003         144 .                    ,     .       ,       !!!
        (   ,       )       .
      ""   ""?
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ra3wme

,    ,         370    140 ,  300  270.    : FT847 , 49  DL6WU,   BF981.
         144307   + - 200          .
          ....[/img]

----------


## ra3wme

.

        ,

----------


## ua9cee

(    ):
      (,  )  .    .   .-.."     ".    (  )      .     .       .    ,     ,   (    ,     ).        .  ,  ,    ,     10  !,        !    ,       144   :,  , ,   . -   !                       ,      .-   ,          "".

!
73!

----------


## UA4LDF

ua9cee ...
        / .       .
 ,  ,     ...

----------


## DRUID 3

"..."  "..."         (-),    ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ut7uv

"        (  )"

        -        ,  !             Hi!
  ,    ""   , , -        .     :          ,   ,      ,   ,       ..
73! UT7UV

----------


## UR5ZQV

.        .     ,   ""...      .  ,     "" .

----------


## US4LEH

...    !!!
   ,        , ,             .     .

----------

,      ,            ,  "   " ""    ,     .     ,     "  ".     ,    ""    ""   ""  ,         :"  ?"

----------


## ra3wme

.
           .

----------


## ra3wme

.        ,            :(        ,         ,        )
      ,     ,        ,   (   )   .

----------


## Ware

,       ,       ..

----------


## ra3wme

.

102.7 FM
       ,    .
            ,       .  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ra3wme

. ,  .        .

----------

-!!    (    ) -  ! (  (),  ;        )

----------


## ra3wme

,    .
  ,  .

----------


## ra3wme

()   ,     .

----------


## ra3wme

()          ( ).
   ,               (   ) .

----------


## ra3wme

,        , ,             ,       .                           (  )

----------


## ra3wme

,      ,           .
 :Crying or Very sad:       4Z5AO 26.07.03     (rk3wwf)

----------

